# Diamond Infinite Edge Bow



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Very adjustable bow 5-70lbs draw weight, 13"-31" length without a bow press. The original site and quiver have been put back on the bow.

These typically sell for $300-$350. EDIT: Now asking $199.

KSL Listing:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=34731644&cat=189


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

That's a great price on an awesome bow... too bad I don't have the money right now or I'd snatch it up.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Price reduced! Asking $229 now.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Six months ago I would have considered it, but I bought a new one for my daughter already. It seems like a nice bow, especially considering the price.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I know next to nothing about archery/bows, but I drew dedicated this and just planned on hunting muzzy and rifle. But for a great deal I've considered beginning to learn archery. I'm 6'-2" with pretty long arms, would this setup work for me?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

nocturnalenemy said:


> I know next to nothing about archery/bows, but I drew dedicated this and just planned on hunting muzzy and rifle. But for a great deal I've considered beginning to learn archery. I'm 6'-2" with pretty long arms, would this setup work for me?


Do you know your draw length? If you have a 31" draw length or less, it should fit. If you don't know your draw length, Google around for methods of measuring it, or visit an archery shop.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wish I would have seen this a few days ago! I just bought this exact bow for my daughter a couple days ago! (except she wanted the pink camo one). Sportsmans had them on sale for $289. As far as a good starter bow that has plenty of adjustment, you cannot go wrong!


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

nocturnalenemy said:


> I know next to nothing about archery/bows, but I drew dedicated this and just planned on hunting muzzy and rifle. But for a great deal I've considered beginning to learn archery. I'm 6'-2" with pretty long arms, would this setup work for me?


It will probably work but you may be right at the boderline.

As a rough rule of thumb, divide your height in inches by 2.5. That would be 29.6" for you.

A little better rule of thumb: take your wingspan and divide by 2.5.

The best method: go to a bow shop and have them fit the bow to you.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Still looking to sell this. Reduced the price to $219. I put the original sight and quiver back on.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

where are you located? my boy might be interested. He would like to try archery this year.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

hunting777 said:


> where are you located? my boy might be interested. He would like to try archery this year.


I live in Herriman, but work at Thanksgiving Point, if that is more convenient.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

How old is this bow?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

humpyflyguy said:


> How old is this bow?


Just over 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Motivated to sell. 

Let's go $199. Any takers?


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

And...sold. Thanks everyone.


----------

